# iptables probleem na kernel update 2.6.19 naar .31 [solved]

## hennep

Onderstaande regels werkten goed in mijn vorige kernel 2.6.19

```
/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -i eth0 -p icmp

/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -i eth0 -p tcp

/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -i eth0 -p udp
```

Vandaag heb ik een kernelupdate gedaan naar 2.6.31

Nu krijg ik per regel de volgende foutmelding: "iptables: invalid argument".

Weet iemand waardoor dit komt, of beter nog, hoe dit is op te lossen?Last edited by hennep on Sun Jan 03, 2010 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hennep

Het probleem is opgelost.

Aan het bestand: /etc/portage/package.keywords

deze regel toegevoegd: sys-kernel/linux-headers ~x86

vervolgens de laatste versie van linux-headers geinstalleerd met

emerge -uDN world

en daarna:

emerge --oneshot glibc

emerge --oneshot iptables

ook nog de kernel opnieuw gecompileerd met alle ip-filtering opties aangezet.

mogelijk was niet alles van wat hierboven staat noodzakelijk maar iptables werkt weer als voorheen.

----------

